# Architecture in the Muslim World



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Petronas is a mix of Islamic and modern architecture.

Islamic shapes were used constantly in the decor and design, in a modern form.


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*Putrajaya Convention Center*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

oskarj said:


> i disagree Petronas towers isnt muslim since its architect (César Pelli) is latinamerican, Argentinian.


The 8-point star of the Islamic arabesque forms the basic ground plan of the towers. Cesar Pelli has described his work as an effort "to respond to the climate, to the dominant Islamic culture, and to the sense of form and patterning that I could perceive in traditional Malaysian building".

Whether or not the architect is a Muslim is irrelevant because it doesn't mean content and final product will omit Islamic components.


----------



## oskarj (Mar 15, 2006)

kay: kay: kay: kay: sorry then, i have always thought they looked kinda inka, maya (the same area he is from) but obviously if he says otherwise then im obviously wrong.


----------

